# so many skiis to choose from, but which one?



## stinginrivers (Oct 18, 2003)

mitgear, 

If Durango gets some snow and opens up the Telemark Demo tour will be there sat. dec 10. All the skis you are asking about will be there for you to try at no charge. If that doesn't work we will be in CB the following weekend sat the 17th.

As far as which ski from your list I like the havoc for being torsionally stiff to handle the hardpack and it is still a fatty for the pow. Another to think about like that would be last years Atomic Telly Daddy or the newer version Janak which I haven't been on yet.


----------

